

API + JavaScript & PHP SDK for Building Travel Apps - jtothapreston
https://addtotrip.co/home/Developers
We built a simple to use API for building social and geo-location travel apps of all sizes and sorts.   Add to Trip https://addtotrip.co It's open(free) to use and build on for now.  We also have a Hackathon going through the end of the month for those interested  https://addtotrip.co/hackathon
======
momentumdl
Momentum is having at Hackathon: We’re hosting a Geo-Social Travel Hackathon
to find out who can develop the coolest location-based application.
<https://addtotrip.co/hackathon>

------
jaystudios
What kind of apps can you build?

